# Warning ..............



## ozflea (Oct 22, 2011)

Warning fellas 

I hate to say this but i have just been scammed out of a 1946 Hornet Two-Man chainsaw by 2 not so smart Candiens Daniel Matchett of New Brunswick and fellow chainsaw collector Alain Lamothe of Quebec.

So be warned just because you buy a saw from Daniel doesn't mean you will ever get your item Daniel took my money plus shipping fee's then onsold the saw to Alain Lamothe.
Then proceeded to give me nothing but lies and bullxxxx to cover his tracks sorry Daniel not good enough and as for your partner in this scam shame on both of you.
You's are both low-life 

Warning


----------



## brokenbudget (Oct 22, 2011)

now bob, it's 'canadians' if you were talking only about somebody from quebec you would be correct:msp_razz:
sorry for your experience. don't hold it against everybody up here.


----------



## ozflea (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah i know all canadiens haven't been tarred with the same brush it's just that fools are hard to tolerate especially bull####ing ones 

McBob


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have truly been "scammed" and are a victim of fraud, I think your communication should be with law enforcement officials as well.


----------



## no longer collecting (Oct 23, 2011)

At this time I would say to the administrator of the forum to apply forum rules of inappropriate posting and delete post.

This is a Paypal matter and an Ebay transaction under the Ebay buyer’s protection plan still not resolved at this time. I am not involved in any matter with the buyer or the seller, and refuse to act as the middle man to this dispute which does not concern me.
The saw that i received was shipped to my house by mistake by the seller and I am awaiting instructions from the seller to proceed. I contacted the seller to advise of the situation and the rest became a dispute which I have no participation.

This is a direct attack on me and I need to clarify the real facts.

To explain a bit the situation. this is an ongoing dispute that is NOT resolved at the moment under the "EBAY BUYER PROTECTION PLAN" AND "PAYPAL dispute resolution center"...The agreement betwen the seller and the buyer has not been reached yet. Bob can ask for a full refund at any time....Those 2 guys needs to fix the situation. I am not involved in this matter. Problem with the shipping is that no one has sent money for me to ship the saw. My concern is that bob will send me $160 USD. ...HE WILL GET THE SAW FROM ME AND ASK FOR A FULL REFUND ON HIS ACCOUNT AND GET A FREE SAW FOR THE SHIPPING COST...The seller asked me to do nothing till the EBAY/PAYPAL issue is resolved....Not my problem...I will ship the saw when I get the money from the seller..I wonder who is the scammer here.... Also he posted some pictures of and old Hornet saw I have owned for years trying to make collector's believe it was the one I was shipping ...which is false accusations. Until I get authorisation from the seller to ship the saw , there is nothing I can do ...these guys needs to resolve the Paypal/EBAY dispute. I cannot be the middle man ...I dont do counselling , It is up to Paypal/Ebay to get a final decision and close the case...not me.....Thank you for understanding.....I agree, we shall all be friends collector's. 
Alain,


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 23, 2011)

sure sounds like you're the middleman.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 23, 2011)

For not being involved you sure are involved.


----------



## ozflea (Oct 31, 2011)

The old name and shame worked .............. thanks Alain 






McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Nov 10, 2011)

caporal30 said:


> At this time I would say to the administrator of the forum to apply forum rules of inappropriate posting and delete post.
> 
> This is a Paypal matter and an Ebay transaction under the Ebay buyer’s protection plan still not resolved at this time. I am not involved in any matter with the buyer or the seller, and refuse to act as the middle man to this dispute which does not concern me.
> The saw that i received was shipped to my house by mistake by the seller and I am awaiting instructions from the seller to proceed. I contacted the seller to advise of the situation and the rest became a dispute which I have no participation.
> ...





Dear oh dear, Alain you do not need this nonscence. I have read a bit somewhere else very simular to this.
Sounds like it could of been handled much differently, and i do hope the drama has been resolved.
neil


----------



## ozflea (Nov 16, 2011)

Well it will Neil when the saw arrives here downunder and i check to see if its the saw i purchased 
The explanation follows i bought this Hornet complete except for the carb and airfilter assy paid in 
full which included shipping to California from New Brunswick and the seller messed up and addressed 
the saw to Alain in Quebec as Alain had purchased saws from him as well.
I offered Alain the shipping costs 3 times to get the saw underway to California paying him with paypal so Alain 
wouldn't be outta pocket then i read one of the numerous emails rotating between the seller Alain and 
myself and notice Alain saying he buy the saw from my seller ..............

Now come on Alain i have already purchased the saw it wasn't for sale Alain reakons i would have short 
shafted my seller no way Alain you was trying very hard to take advantage of my sellers mistake anyway 
Alain has sent the saw on but i won't be happy till i get to see it when it arrives downunder and it's 
the saw i bought and as sold to me.
Alain i didn't set out to give you a hard time you earnt it then you accused me of want to rip the seller off 
I know which Kettle is black ....................

McBob.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Nov 17, 2011)

ozflea said:


> Well it will Neil when the saw arrives here downunder and i check to see if its the saw i purchased
> The explanation follows i bought this Hornet complete except for the carb and airfilter assy paid in
> full which included shipping to California from New Brunswick and the seller messed up and addressed
> the saw to Alain in Quebec as Alain had purchased saws from him as well.
> ...





OK, i hope it all works out then.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 17, 2011)

Got the Hornet today seems like some-one swapped a few items on the saw the manual oil pump and the oil filler bung right Alain and flogged the guard for the magneto with the Hornet logo on it.
Swapped out the gearbox as well just to get the plaque.

Remind me not to have dealings with you in the future Alain LaMothe your a thief and a liar 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 17, 2011)

There's no end to Alain LaMothe and his thieving ways as he's changed the magneto's as well taking mine and replacing it with his.

Looks as though i was just a spare part machine for his rotten ways 

So fellas if your dealing or thinking about dealing with him think twice the mans a thief and a liar.

The saw i purchased from Daniel Matchett started out as a good saw but by the time Alain LaMoth finished pirating what he needed 
he turned an easy restoration in to a much longer job.

I'll keep bumping this thread till Alain LaMothe quits his thieving ways hope your a fast learner Al .............

I wonder who else he has ripped off ??

McBob.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 18, 2011)

ozflea said:


> There's no end to Alain LaMothe and his thieving ways as he's changed the magneto's as well taking mine and replacing it with his.
> 
> Looks as though i was just a spare part machine for his rotten ways
> 
> ...



i think this thread will make a few people rethink their dealings with him thats for sure.
from what i've seen you have always been on the up and up.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 18, 2011)

this is the guy?
Regional Contact: Vintage Chainsaw Collector - Alain Lamothe | CTV Ottawa

click on the vid at the right.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats him no doubt about that true the saw was sent to him by mistake along with about 5 other saws surely he realised it wasn't his saw he contacted me and told me of Daniels Matchett's mistake of incorrectly addressing the saw ........ so if all it needed was the correct address to be added then as i offered to pay Alain by paypal to cover the expence of shipping to California the problem of getting the saw would be solved 
Alain i discovered by intercepting a forwarded email offered to buy the saw from Daniel after it had been sold to me .... why didn't Alain ask to buy the saw from me instead of going behind my back ?

Anyway i have the saw here now but it's not the same saw i purchased and paid for off Daniel parts have been swapped out by Alain i believe in its origional form from Daniel it would have been in much better condition.

So what i have said about Alain LaMothe stands 

McBob.


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 18, 2011)

i can't blame you one bit bob.
once bitten twice shy.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 18, 2011)

brokenbudget said:


> i can't blame you one bit bob.
> once bitten twice shy.



Pity he's done what he's done i cant blame anyone else and wouldn't want too, 99% of Canadiens are honest except him.

I have bought and paid for a lot of saw through Ebay so ebay is not the problem its when there's a third party involved 
like Alain who took avantage of a sellers mistake and thought he was going to get something for nothing at my expense 

McBob.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bob, do you have proof that he swapped parts? Pictures, etc?


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Bob.......listen up. Whatever happened with that saw is between you and who you bought it from originally. If you didn't get what you bargained for take it up with who you bought it from............not the guy he mailed it to. Trace the problem back to it's beginning..........your seller screwed the pooch here. Was the guy in the middle a crook???? who cares, it was the seller that mailed it to him........THAT'S WHO BEARS THE RESPONSIBILITY, PERIOD.

I'm not saying that what you said happened did or did not........but this kind of thread, with no proof provided, is always going to get canned. But even if he did what you say........IT'S THE SELLERS PROBLEM FOR SCREWING UP THE DELIVERY.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 18, 2011)

Photo's are only waiting on the battery charger i'll have both before and after shots so you can see for yourselfs and that my claim is right.

Heres the saw i bought off Daniel and before Alain LaMothe got it .... http://macbobaust.com/hornet1.html

After Alain stripped off what he needed 


Notice the guard around the magneto is missing 
The gearbox has been changed to one without it's id tag and a wooden bung in the filler hole.
The magneto has been changed 
The clamp that holds the gearbox to the powerhead is different 
And the oil pump on top of the fuel tank has been swapped and he even changed the old sparkplug to an AC 42

Thse photo's will be available as soon as my camera is charged 

McBob.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Alain heres the proof of what you took from my saw for all to see 



























Heres what i got in there place


----------



## ozflea (Dec 19, 2011)

And you told me thats how the seller supplied the saw liar you changed out parts to replace 
the more worn or those of better appearance than your's 

Your a thief and you well know it.

McBob.


----------



## climberjones (Dec 19, 2011)

Man thats cold blooded!


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 19, 2011)

trimmmed said:


> sure sounds like you're the middleman.



By God, aint that the truth!! I hear ya Trimmed!!!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 19, 2011)

definitely differences in the pictures....


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2011)

trimmmed said:


> Hey Bob.......listen up. Whatever happened with that saw is between you and who you bought it from originally. If you didn't get what you bargained for take it up with who you bought it from............not the guy he mailed it to. Trace the problem back to it's beginning..........your seller screwed the pooch here. Was the guy in the middle a crook???? who cares, it was the seller that mailed it to him........THAT'S WHO BEARS THE RESPONSIBILITY, PERIOD.
> 
> I'm not saying that what you said happened did or did not........but this kind of thread, with no proof provided, is always going to get canned. But even if he did what you say........IT'S THE SELLERS PROBLEM FOR SCREWING UP THE DELIVERY.



very true,,,E X C E P T, alain stole stuff off of this saw..hes been nailed on other forums also for dishonesty...


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 24, 2011)

olyman said:


> very true,,,E X C E P T, alain stole stuff off of this saw..hes been nailed on other forums also for dishonesty...



there is no E X C E P T, the seller screwed up and is responsible......... P E R I O D !!!

granted alain is a thief with a track record of dishonesty..........btw, I talked with McBob and opened this thread back up.......

It never ceases to amaze me the petty chainsaw crooks that are out there...........and I don't care for them much.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 24, 2011)

What are the odds that an honest mistake finds a dishonest person who can actually gain something from the alleged mistake?

I call "cahoots".


----------



## almondgt (Dec 24, 2011)

By the way, that Hornet saw is Huge. The Hornet saw was to be shipped to California. Seller ships the Hornet to a guy in Quebec in....... error. Did any saw get shipped to California in error? As a seller, you have to know one saw is shipping to California after what I assume was a lot of emailng back and forth by the buyer of the Hornet to the seller of the Hornet. Looks like the buyer got stung and not by a Hornet.


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 24, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> What are the odds that an honest mistake finds a dishonest person who can actually gain something from the alleged mistake?
> 
> I call "cahoots".





almondgt said:


> By the way, that Hornet saw is Huge. The Hornet saw was to be shipped to California. Seller ships the Hornet to a guy in Quebec in....... error. Did any saw get shipped to California in error? As a seller, you have to know one saw is shipping to California after what I assume was a lot of emailng back and forth by the buyer of the Hornet to the seller of the Hornet. Looks like the buyer got stung and not by a Hornet.



hmmmmmmmm.........so you two are figuring there is more fly in this ointment than meets the eye??? Interesting.......


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 25, 2011)

I would have to guess that 3 out of 4 collectors would have no use for parts off a Hornet. Might like to have the whole saw, but not be in a position to need just parts.
I agree that the seller is the one that will have to pay for the mistake. I think he should have to pay whatever it costs to bring the recieved saw up to 'as sold' condition, even if the total cost of doing so exceeds the origional price of the saw. That might prevent such 'honest' mistakes in the future .

I call 'cahoots' too.

Rick


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 25, 2011)

Those Hornet two-man powerheads weigh in excess of 125 lbs. How does one mistakenly ship that to the wrong address, that just happens to be a friend?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 26, 2011)

there is something very fishy here.....


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 26, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Those Hornet two-man powerheads weigh in excess of 125 lbs. How does one mistakenly ship that to the wrong address, that just happens to be a friend?


 
that would make

Daniel Matchett of New Brunswick a chainsaw thief 

and also make

Alain Lamothe of Quebec a chainsaw thief

I sure hope any future victims have the good sense to google those two criminal before they buy from them. Even if they just google "chainsaw thief" they might be forewarned.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 26, 2011)

almondgt said:


> By the way, that Hornet saw is Huge. The Hornet saw was to be shipped to California. Seller ships the Hornet to a guy in Quebec in....... error. Did any saw get shipped to California in error? As a seller, you have to know one saw is shipping to California after what I assume was a lot of emailng back and forth by the buyer of the Hornet to the seller of the Hornet. Looks like the buyer got stung and not by a Hornet.



No saw was shipped in it's place i believe two Hornets were shipped to Alain and various parts of a Hornet as well as Alain asked me if i had photo's to show what saw i had purchased which i forwarded to him 
Making it easy for Alain to ID what parts were mine Quebec was the place were the swapping around happened yes if Daniel made the mistake of sending my saw to Alain and then Alain capitlised on his error.

Yes i still got a reasonably complete saw but in poorer condition to the origional saw i purchased.

I don't care what bull Alain comes up with and who he passes the buck to he had the chance to the right thing and didn't.

Daniel Matchett of New Brunswick a chainsaw thief no just Alain La Mothe



McBob.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Did this get resolved ?


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 2, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Did this get resolved ?



I'm waiting for the YouTube video," two guys one saw" thing should be a hoot, follows theme of "two girls one cup" ....


----------



## ozflea (Jan 2, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Did this get resolved ?



Alain has lost his tonque and the ability to email me and make amends ............... once a thief always a thief 

McBob.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 2, 2012)

Alain wanted my BIL's Redhead, and I left the deal up to my BIL. . . Glad nothing ever came of it. Pretty damning evidence Bob has presented.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 21, 2012)

trimmmed said:


> Hey Bob.......listen up. Whatever happened with that saw is between you and who you bought it from originally. If you didn't get what you bargained for take it up with who you bought it from............not the guy he mailed it to. Trace the problem back to it's beginning..........your seller screwed the pooch here. Was the guy in the middle a crook???? who cares, it was the seller that mailed it to him........THAT'S WHO BEARS THE RESPONSIBILITY, PERIOD.
> 
> I'm not saying that what you said happened did or did not........but this kind of thread, with no proof provided, is always going to get canned. But even if he did what you say........IT'S THE SELLERS PROBLEM FOR SCREWING UP THE DELIVERY.


 I partially agree, but I agree with Mcbob, and think all weasels should be known!


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 22, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I partially agree, but I agree with Mcbob, and think all weasels should be known!



read the ENTIRE thread please...........or better yet ask mcbob how he thinks I handled it. I know Alain didn't like it, he reported the thread 

Weasel's _were duly noted_


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 22, 2012)

I did, and I gotcha! I was impressed. I had heard of this elsewhere, and not a saw site, but another sites some of us are friends on. Discovered the thread yesterday. I know this stuff can be a fine line, or grey area at times and you did us well. Thanks.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jan 22, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> this is the guy?
> Regional Contact: Vintage Chainsaw Collector - Alain Lamothe | CTV Ottawa
> 
> click on the vid at the right.



He seems like a decent guy but TV can make anybody be anybody.


----------



## ozflea (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Trimmed after locking the thread and then me writting you asking for the chance you reopened the thread maybe Alains story to start with was believed but i assure you what his involvement was in removing and capitalizing on with my saw is correct i suppose what i wrote about him hurt and so it should this went on for weeks because of Alain all it would have taken was to readdress the boxes from Daniel Matchett to me 
instead of abusing me and calling me a cheat after he had the saws in his home i got the crap stuff ........ Trimmed if this had been you you would be ropeable too.

No doubt theres no amount of debating that will get this wrong righted so i'll leave it as i will restore the saw which i'm in the process of now doing, i feel the yellow hornet hj Alain has om his site has some of my parts.

Thanks Trimmed for reopening the thread and letting me say my piece.

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Feb 11, 2012)

*results*

To say i'm a little peeved off would be right below is a list of the bits Alain swapped out on the saw i bought from Dan Matchett.

Removed and fitted in its place a stuffed and worn out manual oiler with no thumb button 

Removed or swapped my gearbox which had a brass tag on it with his which had no tag 

Removed and swapped out my magneto and its guard with the hornet logo on it 

Swapped the clutch cable mine was in good condition but his was badly worn 

Alain had the photos of my saw from the ebay sale page which showed him exactly what my saw looked like 

Alain you lied to me and abused me when i only asked for my saw to be shipped to California i even offered to pay the extra shipping so i could get my saw 
or what was left of it i only wish i lived closer than 8000 miles away than you would have gotten a visit off me in person and i wasnt a happy chappie i tell you 

McBob.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 12, 2012)

McBob,

I don't understand why you focus all your contempt towards Alain. He would not have had the chance to do what he did, if Dan Matchett hadn't sent the saw to him in the begining. From the various statements I have read in this thread, it does sound like the mis-shipping was NOT an accident. Dan is the one that needs to settle things with you. The saw you recieved was not the saw you paid for, so he is responsible for paying you the difference in value or else returning all your money upon return of the saw. Because he is the one that screwed up, I think he should pay for the shipping costs as well. If he wants to recupe his loss in the deal, he needs to be the one going after Alain. 
Just my two cents...
Rick


----------



## ozflea (Feb 12, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> McBob,
> 
> I don't understand why you focus all your contempt towards Alain. He would not have had the chance to do what he did, if Dan Matchett hadn't sent the saw to him in the begining. From the various statements I have read in this thread, it does sound like the mis-shipping was NOT an accident. Dan is the one that needs to settle things with you. The saw you recieved was not the saw you paid for, so he is responsible for paying you the difference in value or else returning all your money upon return of the saw. Because he is the one that screwed up, I think he should pay for the shipping costs as well. If he wants to recupe his loss in the deal, he needs to be the one going after Alain.
> Just my two cents...
> Rick



Rick yes in a way your right it was his stuff up that let this happen but again Alain was good enough to write me and tell me what a fool Dan was then in the next email i have them all here told me the saw wasn't at his address Alain had it alright no doubt about that from the papertrail i have here and i have the abusive emails as well just in case Alain is reading this thread as well.

This fella thought he was going to get away with this deception but i offered to go to his local police and pursue the issue Dan did end up paying the extra to get it shipped from Quebec to Orange California he paid that cost direct to Alain ............ Alain was never out of pocket just stubbon in his handling of this whole situation.

McBob.

P.S I have a lot of dealings with your fellow countrymen and all have been great in making sure things turned out better than expected it took one bad apple namely Alain to leave a bad taste in my mouth. 
i will no doubt keep dealing with fellows from both sides of the Canadien border but not Alain once burnt twice shy.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 12, 2012)

I wonder why Craporal30 has gone mute on this subject ??

The old adage, " a picture is worth a thousand words" seems to prove there is a rat in the cellar.

Sure the "seller" is ultimately responsible in the end, no argument here.

How ever, any HONEST person wouldn't strip, swap, switch or STEAL parts from from a piece of equipment he received "by mistake". 

To do so makes that person,(CRAPORL30), a THIEF. He should be held responsible for his dishonesty. 

What say you CRAPORL30 ?? If your not guilty of dishonesty,(theft of another mans' property) how do you explain all of this?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys, please don't misunderstand my last post. I totally agree that Alain is a lowlife thief. There is no doubt of that in my mind at all. I was just saying, I think it sounds like Dan was in cahoots in the whole thing. Also from a legal point of view, I believe Dan is the only one you have recourse against. It will be up to him to press charges against Alain if he wishes to recover any losses he has after he (Dan) settles up with you. 
As I see it, Dan sold you a collection of parts for an agreed price. He has not yet delivered all of those parts to you. Thanks to the pictures, there is no doubt of which parts you were supposed to recieve. He has a choice of either sending you the rest of the parts or sending you an acceptable refund. 
Rick


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Greendohn,

Just asking, did you intend to put the extra 'r' in his name ? I find it funny either way.

Rick


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 13, 2012)

*hhmmmmmmm*

Sorry for going off topic.... and please don't yell at me .....

But it's kind of an ugly saw ! Opps incoming ! :beat_brick:


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry guys, I know it's the principal and all. I just never seen anything like it .

I was weak I couldn't resist !


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll bet you wouldn't mind having a picture of you using it to make chips.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 13, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I'll bet you wouldn't mind having a picture of you using it to make chips.



Yeah, that would be kinda cool ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## greendohn (Feb 15, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Greendohn,
> 
> Just asking, did you intend to put the extra 'r' in his name ? I find it funny either way.
> 
> Rick



yeah, i figured it fit.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 15, 2012)

I noticed he hasn't been back since the photos were posted. You would at least think a crook like him would claim they were photoshopped of some such BS. Like TRIMMED said earlier, " Weasels were noted".

I just hope that the OP gets a fair settlement from the seller.
Rick

PS Just for grins I checked his profile to see when he was last on the forum. 12-18-2011 just before the photos were posted. Very Interesting.


----------



## mcbob (Mar 13, 2012)

*No responce*

Well after all this time i see Alain has not only been here but now go's to another forum Smokestack to ply his ways maybe it too hard to explain and apologise.

Once a thief always a thief 

Were oust thou Alain ????

McBob.


----------



## zacker (Mar 14, 2012)

So this guy buys a saw off ebay, the seller then ships it to another guy, the other guy now has the saw and tells the buyer he will ship it to him for $160.00 USD. Why doesnt he just come out and say, "So youre being scammed, if you want the saw, send me $160.00 usd and ill strip all the good stuff off it and send you the saw with crappy stuff on it, then youll be out the $160.000 and what ever you sent the original seller cause now you HAVE the saw so on his end, all is well." ...lol 

I would have said, to the seller: I want a refund Period.. no waiting till Ebay figures this out, you sent it to the middle man, you work it out with him, as for me and you? we are done, pay me!
And to the middle man: I dont want the saw, and I dont want you to contact me again, ever.

Scammers, theyll try any BS to get into your wallet.


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 20, 2012)

Very well put Zacker! 
-br


----------

